# Rigging a 2013 OK Trident 13 (video)



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had several people asking about how I rigged the new Trident. The video is a little shaky and the audio makes me sound funny, but the info comes across. Hope you find it helpful.

http://www.angling-addict.com/2013/04/rigging-2013-ocean-kayak-trident-13.html


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice vid and clean rigging.

I like the plier idea 

Oh..and you sound funny cause you are Canadian..


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

fish militia said:


> Oh..and you sound funny cause you are Canadian..


HAHA! Thanks, Rob.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

When we making the Fisherman's Island run??


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

FB message sent


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Awsome vid! I will refer back to it when I get my Trident 13. Still fishing out of a 25.5 inch wide Ocean Kayak Scupper Classic lol.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Rob - +1 on the nice video
Couple of questions 
- The pliers and sheath placement on the seat strap - does that get in the way of your paddle stroke?
- Did the GearTrac on the Mod Pod fit in existing holes?


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Rob - +1 on the nice video
> Couple of questions
> - The pliers and sheath placement on the seat strap - does that get in the way of your paddle stroke?
> - Did the GearTrac on the Mod Pod fit in existing holes?


The pliers don't get in the way at all. But I've had multiple fish kick them into the water... and it doesn't piss me off anymore 

The GearTrac did not fit in existing holes. But the self tapping screws that came with the trac work well. Very stable.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

roostertail said:


> Awsome vid! I will refer back to it when I get my Trident 13. Still fishing out of a 25.5 inch wide Ocean Kayak Scupper Classic lol.


That thing is like an antique now  But I'm sure it works well. You'll love the Trident when you decide to get it.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah it is but I got it for $100!  With a fiberglass paddle! It pays to work for rich people ha ha. By the way my wife is canadian from Grande Prairie, AB.


----------

